# Meeting people near to La Rochelle



## Maydaisy

Hi,
I am now living permanently in France with my husband. I would like to know if their are any groups I could join to get to know people and make friends. Also trying and hopefully will succeed to speak French 😊
Does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## Bevdeforges

At this time of year, you probably need to simply relax and enjoy the summer vacation period. Most associations, clubs and other activities in France tend to shut down for the summer. But, as September approaches, keep your eyes peeled for signs announcing a local "Forum des Associations" or other events promoting the local clubs and associations in the area. 

La Rochelle has an AVF, which is a group dedicated to newcomers to the area. AVF La Rochelle - La Rochelle Plus, you can check with the local mairie to see their listing of clubs and associations. (Probably available on the mairie website - but start checking in late August to see if they host an event to promote their associations in September.)

To start practicing your French, start checking out the local small shops - boulanger, boucher or whatever else is handy. The cuts of meat and the various pastries all have their own names and most small shopkeepers are only too happy to explain how to serve and/or prepare their products. (Well, if you don't hit them when they're really busy.) Also check out the local marché and start to cultivate the merchants who sell there. Ask the fromagier to recommend a cheese. Great way to learn French, just by asking questions.


----------



## Maydaisy

Bevdeforges said:


> At this time of year, you probably need to simply relax and enjoy the summer vacation period. Most associations, clubs and other activities in France tend to shut down for the summer. But, as September approaches, keep your eyes peeled for signs announcing a local "Forum des Associations" or other events promoting the local clubs and associations in the area.
> 
> La Rochelle has an AVF, which is a group dedicated to newcomers to the area. AVF La Rochelle - La Rochelle Plus, you can check with the local mairie to see their listing of clubs and associations. (Probably available on the mairie website - but start checking in late August to see if they host an event to promote their associations in September.)
> 
> To start practicing your French, start checking out the local small shops - boulanger, boucher or whatever else is handy. The cuts of meat and the various pastries all have their own names and most small shopkeepers are only too happy to explain how to serve and/or prepare their products. (Well, if you don't hit them when they're really busy.) Also check out the local marché and start to cultivate the merchants who sell there. Ask the fromagier to recommend a cheese. Great way to learn French, just by asking questions.


Thank you. That is a good start 😊


----------



## celgenriquez

Hi,
I’m new to La Rochelle but been living in France for around 6 years now. Looking to makemore international friends so let me know if you want to hang.

Celine



Maydaisy said:


> Hi,
> I am now living permanently in France with my husband. I would like to know if their are any groups I could join to get to know people and make friends. Also trying and hopefully will succeed to speak French 😊
> Does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## Maydaisy

Hi Celine,
I would love to meet up. I moved here last year and I am determined to meet people from all nationalities. Send me a private text and we can chat


----------



## FredLR

Maydaisy said:


> Hi,
> I am now living permanently in France with my husband. I would like to know if their are any groups I could join to get to know people and make friends. Also trying and hopefully will succeed to speak French 😊
> Does anyone have any ideas please?



Hi,
If are still looking for people I'd be really pleased to meet you.
We live in La Rochelle and are French.
See you soon,
Frédérique


----------



## Shelly95

Hi all,

Myself and Fiance are thinking of relocating to La Rochelle and just wondering if anyone can share any advice, what social clubs and fitness activities are available, even good locations to look to base ourselves etc.? We are hoping to come out in April '22 for a week to look at potential places to live and the amenities. Then a few weeks in July & August with the hope to make the final move in November. As we will be still working we are also looking to see if there is any Coworking spaces or Hotdesks? 

Any information would be great.

Thanks
Shelly


----------

